# AMD FX 8350 zu heiss



## Secondway (5. April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

vor kurzem kam ich auf die Idee mein bestehendes System zu aktualisieren (Hardware-Aufrüstung).
Von einem AMD Sockel AM3 Phenom II X6 (AM3) bin ich auf einen AMD FX 8350 (AM3+) umgestiegen.
Des Weiteren habe ich mein Arbeitsspeicher um 16 GB erweitert (siehe unten).
Leider habe ich mit dem Prozessor einige Probleme und habe aufgrund dessen schon viel gegoogelt und viele Beiträge gelesen, dennoch besteht mein Problem weiterhin.

Problem:

Im Leerlauf (IDLE) hat der Prozessor eine Temperatur von 40-50°. Wenn ich einen Stresstest durchführe (Prime95) steigt die Temperatur auf 70-78° an.
Wenn ich ein Spiel starte (GTA V) steigt die Temperatur auf ca. 60-70°. 
Abgesehen davon, dass die CPU ziemlich heiß wird (im Gegensatz zur alten CPU) nervt mich der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers extrem.
Im IDLE hat der Kühler 1.400-1.900RPM, wenn ein Stresstest oder ein Spiel gestartet wird steigt die Geschwindigkeit auf 2.200-2.800 RPM.
Nachdem ein Test durchgeführt wurde, sinken jedoch die Werte nicht viel, nach 10 Minuten ist die Geschwindigkeit des Lüfters weiterhin auf 2.200 RPM und beleibt auf diesem Wert.
Nach 10 Minuten (nach einem beendeten Test) hat die CPU eine Temperatur von 50-55-60°.
Im AMD Overdrive kommt man sehen, dass die Geschwindigkeit jede Sekunde pendelte zwischen 1400.00 MHz und 4200.00 MHz.
Nachdem ich den Turbo deaktiviert, AMD C6 und Cool&Quiet deaktiviert habe (siehe unten "Bereits durchgeführt), liegt der aktuelle Wert ständig auf 4026.00 MHz.
Wenn ich nach einem Leerlauf-Betrieb ein Programm öffne, fängt der Lüfter an sich schneller zu drehen, was sich auch bei der Lautstärke bemerkbar macht.
Bei Hoher Auslastung ist die Lautstärke kaum ertragbar. Wenn ich ein Film laufen lasse auf meinem TV über den PC springt der Lüfter ständig an und wird laut und leise abwechselnd.


Vielleicht kann es ja sein, dass mein CPU-Kühler nicht die Gewünschte Kühlung aufbringen kann.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Vielen Dank.


Bereits durchgeführt:

- Den Kühler mehrmals neu montiert mit verschiedenen neuen WLP. Vorher habe ich die alte WLP immer gründlich von der CPU entfernt.
- Bios Update durchgeführt (von F9 auf F10e, Version F9 Unterstützt bereits AM3+ Prozessoren wie den FX 8350).
- Im BIOS AMD Turbo, AMD C9 und Cool&Quiet deaktiviert.


~ Alle Werte und Temperaturen wurden mit AMD Overdrive, HWMonitor, HWInfo (Senor) ausgelesen
~ Im Anhang findet ihr diverse Screenshots (Geschwindigkeit IDLE, Temperatur IDLE ohne rote Markierung, Temperatur und RPM während Prime-Stresstest rot Markiert)


Mein System:

Board: Gigabyte GA-990FX-UD3 (BIOS Version F10e)
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Pro x64
Gehäuse: Aerocool DS 200
CPU: AMD FX 8350 (AM3+)
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13 (Limited Edition)
RAM: 24 GB (2 x Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3-1600 UDIMM (Dualchannel), 2x Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 1600 Mhz CL9 (Dualchannel))
Grafikkarte: ATI/AMD Radeon HD 7870 GHz-Edition


----------



## Tobi0613 (5. April 2016)

Hallo Secondway,

Wie sieht denn die restliche Belüftung im Gehäuse aus? --> Vielleicht staut sich ja die Hitze.  

Da der FX ja doch schon ein "Hitzkopf" im Vergleich zu anderen CPUs ist kanns auch sein dass der CPU-Kühler mit dem kleinen Lüfter hald ein bisschen schneller drehen muss (und damit auch lauter) als ein CPU-Kühler mit nem 140er Lüfti.


----------



## Soulsnap (5. April 2016)

Der Freezer 13 gehört zu den schlechtesten Kühlern, gerade bei nem FX8350 sollte es etwas stärkeres sein.

Nichtsdestotrotz sind die von dir genannten Temps recht OK.


----------



## Cleriker (5. April 2016)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Der Freezer 13 gehört zu den schlechtesten Kühlern...


Weil? Ich hab schon mehrere Systeme mit X6 wie auch 8120 und 8320 damit gekühlt und nie diese Probleme gehabt. Im idle 40 und unter Last 55 Grad damals mit letztgenannter CPU. Vielleicht legt das Board auch etwas viel Spannung an.

@TE
Warum ausgerechnet den 8350? Warum nicht den 8320E/70E?


----------



## Kunlan (5. April 2016)

Hab auch einen FX8350 und einen HR-02 Macho von Thermalright als CPU-Kühler. War zuerst erschreckt wie hoch die Temperaturen sind. Gerade im Idle liegt die Temperatur bei 42°C.  Habe insgesamt zwei Gehäuselüfter verbaut, einen an der Front und einen Hinten, für eine halbwegs anständige Zirkulation. Zugegeben, es ist alles noch sehr leise, aber trotzdem war ich bei den Temperaturen etwas erschrocken.
Kann den CPU-Kühler wegen der Lautstärke allemal empfehlen 
Grüße,
Kunlan


----------



## Secondway (5. April 2016)

Danke für die Antworten.

Gehäusebelüftung:
- 2 x 120er Lüfter in der Front die kühle Luft nach innen bringen.
- 1 x 120er Lüfter am hinteren Teil der warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse bläst
- 1x 140er Lüfter Oben der ebenfalls  warme Luft nach außen bläst


Alle Lüfter sind an ein Lüftungssystem des Gehäuse angeschlossen, welche am Gehäuse zusammen in 4 Stufen reguliert werden kann (Aus, Stufe 1, Stufe 2, Stufe3).
Die Termperatur eines Fühlers hinter dem Mainboard zeigt im IDLE 40-43° an (mit alten Prozessor 35-38°) und 45-52° bei CPU-Auslastung (mit alten Prozessor ebenfalls bis 52°).

@ Soulsnap: Danke für die ungefähre Bewertung des Kühlers. Ich hatte den Rechner von einem Kollgegen übernommen, dieser hatte den Rechner damals selbst zusammen gebaut und mir war nicht wirklich klar, ob ich da nun einen guten oder schlechten Kühler habe.
@ Tobi0613: Dass der zu kleine Lüfter das Problem sein kann, kam mir auch schon in den Sinn.

Wenn es echt der Lüfter ist, welchen könnt ihr mir da Empfehlen (sollte 50€ nicht übersteigen). Da mein Gehäuse doch recht kompakt ist, werden dort nicht viel größere Kühler Platz haben.


----------



## Soulsnap (5. April 2016)

Weil viele, viele Tests das belegen und ich auch schon mehrfach das Vergnügen mit dem Ding hatte:

Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Wie billig kann kühlen? Arctic Freezer 13 und 13 Pro im Test

Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 | Pure Overclock | Page 4

Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Review >> Page 4 - Testing & Setup - Overclockers Club



Welches Gehäuse hast du? ich werf mal diesen hier in den Raum:

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition (84000000136) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wäre trotzdem erstmal gut zu wissen welches Gehäuse du hast, zwecks passendem Kühler^^


Aber wie gesagt, deine Temps sehen soweit erstmal völlig OK aus. Zumindest für nen FX8350 und den Freezer 13.


----------



## Secondway (5. April 2016)

@ Cleriker: Habe mich nicht allzulange mit dem Thema Prozessor befasst. Da mir mit meinem alten Prozessor nur 6 Kerne zur Verfügung standen mit einer Geschw. von 2.8 GHz und ich gerne weiter mit Virtuellen Maschinen arbeiten wollte (Windows Server etc.), habe ich mich kurzerhand für den 8350 entschlossen, welchen ich bei diversen Bestenlisten gefunden und als Leistungsstark interpretierte.

@ Soulsnap: Wie oben beschrieben: Aerocool DS 200
Der von dir vorgeschlagene Lüfter ist ganz gut von den Abmessungen, jedoch wird er in der Breite nicht passen, da bei mir sonst der RAM im Weg ist.
Ich werde oben im Anhang noch ein Bild des Gehäuses packen.
Abmessung Arctic Freezer 13: (BxHxT): 96x130x123mm


----------



## Churan (6. April 2016)

Ich hatte meinen 8320E damals auch mit einem Arctic Freezer 13 gekühlt. Das ging bis 4,3 Ghz sogar ganz gut. Drüber eher nicht mehr. Bei deinen 1,3V Spannung sollte das aber noch in Ordnung gehen. 
Ich schätze eher dass die Halterung des Kühlers verbogen ist und er deshalb nicht plan aufliegt. Das passiert bei dem Kühler leider öfters und sehr leicht wenn man nicht aufpasst,


Ich würde dir aber dringend raten die Sicherheitsmechanismen der CPU wieder an zu machen. Die throttelt mit Cool&Quiet an nicht umsonst bei 65° Sockel bzw. 70° Package.


----------



## Noname1987 (6. April 2016)

sag mal ist der Kühler so montiert das er die heoße Luft der Graka ansaugt???


----------



## Cleriker (6. April 2016)

Liest sich für mich ebenfalls so. Das dürfte sich durchaus schon bemerkbar machen.

Edit
Sieht man ja auch auf den Bildern.
Das würde ich als erstes ändern!


----------



## Icedaft (6. April 2016)

Kühler um 90 Grad nach links drehen. Kabelmanagement überarbeiten. Netzteil umdrehen. Lüfter über das Board steuern.


----------



## DARPA (6. April 2016)

Den Freezer 13 kann man auf AM3 nur so verbauen, da er die OEM Befestigung nutzt. Daher ist er in meinen Augen auch Crap für AMD Systeme.


----------



## Soulsnap (6. April 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Kühler um 90 Grad nach links drehen.



Unmöglich bei AM3+ und dem Kühler.


----------



## cryon1c (6. April 2016)

So wie der Kühler sitzt, saugt der die Hitze der GPU und bläst sie direkt an die Decke. Entweder man klatscht 2 gute Lüfter drüber oder dreht das Teil wie sichs gehört. Die Leute die Gehäuse entwickeln, haben sich schon dabei gedacht und den exhaust hinter dem CPU-Kühler eingebaut.
Ich glaub es gibt zusätzliche Befestigungen um diesen zu drehen, da das Problem nicht auf diesen Kühler beschränkt war. Aber ob sich die lohnt? Ich würde da eher was ordentliches draufschnallen, der Macho tut es ohne viel zu kosten^^


----------

